# Fridge Temperature Problem



## T2024 (Aug 14, 2006)

Our Maytag fridge (model MSD2641KEB) stopped cooling off (maintaining a temperature of 60 degrees F. It's divided into two sections. The freezer works just fine. What might be a possible reason besides the trivial soiled coils ones?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thermostat may have gone


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I didn't really check on your model but the cold air goes from the freezer section to the fridge section. Any blockage of the air passages will cause the fridge section to run warm. Sometimes the refridgerant coils accumulate condensation and freeze over caused by a bad defrost timer. If you can transfer your perishables to another unit and unplug your fridge for a day or two it might come back to life after the coils thaw out. I'm not talking about the exterior coils that disipate heat.... 

If the freezer is working fine you have a blockage in the airflow to the fridge portion. 

If all else fails, call the Maytag repairman..... I have heard he is pretty lonely!!! LMAO


----------



## T2024 (Aug 14, 2006)

Guys, thank you so much for sharing your experience. 
SABL, it turned out it was the air vent between the freezer and the fridge, as you suggested. It was partially blocked by ice buildup. It took one day but it seem the temperature in the fridge came back to normal now.
Thank you for your help!
Apparently you really know what you are talking about.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

So glad to hear the fridge is keeping temps now!!

It's just a matter of being there and spending money on a service tech. When the wallet takes a hit, you remember things!!!


----------

